# Hatcher Cycle Bicycle Restorations Rockford Minn.



## dave the wave (Jan 15, 2013)

see us on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/HatcherCycleBicycleRestorations


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Got a website for those of us that refuse to engage in social networking? Is this Evan Hatcher? V/r Shawn


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 15, 2013)

Me no speak Facebook.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 15, 2013)

Facebooks fun, you don't have to talk to people because Walter always posts awesome pictures lol.
I use Facebook as more of a photo and story time type of thing.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 15, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Got a website for those of us that refuse to engage in social networking? Is this Evan Hatcher? V/r Shawn




yes it is.the one and only.


----------



## MOTOmike (Mar 2, 2013)

*Restoration Services*



dave the wave said:


> see us on facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/HatcherCycleBicycleRestorations




Hi Dave the Wave,

I have a front fender brace from my 1921 Iver Johnson bike that is broken right where the screw goes through it (where the brace attaches to the back part of the front fender).

Would you be able to weld this back together?  I have included a few photos.  Let me know if this is something your shop can do and what you would charge.   

Thanks,

Mike Reust
Oak Park, IL  60302

e-mail:  msreust@comcast.net


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 2, 2013)

that's a pretty common break.any welding shop can fix that for you.


----------

